# 9 week pregnant cat's nipples decreased in size and color



## Kweller92 (6 mo ago)

Our pregnant cat is 9 weeks pregnant and is displaying a lot of the usual tell tale signs of going into labor soon. However, her nipples have decreased in size and color from what they were a couple weeks ago. They still look somewhat pinkish, but not much. I thought they should be more swollen and be able to feel the mammary glands. Does this mean that her milk may not come in and that I will need to hand feed the kitten(s)? She is also a first time momma.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you sure she is still pregnant? Some cats's nipples pink up and enlarge, but then decrease in size and color.....because they are having a false pregnancy. Have a vet check her out to be sure.


----------

